# To griddle or not to griddle that's the question!



## randyj (Jan 19, 2007)

We are building our last house and have decided to add a more upscale kitchen. We are currently looking at Kitchenaide appliances. A stainless steel refrigerator, dishwasher and 36" duel fuel range.

The controversy centers around the range. My wife wants one with the griddle installed between two pairs of burners while I'd rather have the extra burners and buy a griddle pan. 

How many of you have stoves with griddles and how flexible are they for non griddle cooking?

Are they easy to keep clean?

What are your recommendations regarding having an installed griddle verse a griddle pan?

Finally, is anyone using a 36" kitchenaide duel fuel range?


----------



## myron (Jan 18, 2007)

I would opt for the grill between the burners. It can be used as a warming surface as well as a cooking surface and it will maintain more even temperatures across its surface that a griddle pan will. A "griddle pan" is going to span two or more burners which often makes maintaining even temperature throughout a bit tricky.
The fifth burner, in the center, is a nice feature but it's difficult to use effectively if you have all of the other burners loaded. 
Check out the complaints on the KitchenAide Duel Fuel ranges. I've heard some stories claiming that the cook top seems to work alright but that the oven temperatures are not always consistent. Keep in mind those are simply remarks I've heard from others; I have no personal experience with that range.


----------



## habman (Jan 4, 2007)

I would go for a convertible unit, a griddle that can be swapped with a high output burner unit. I installed a full time griddle about 5 years ago and find that I only use it rarely, I would be much better serviced with another set of burners.


----------



## magnum (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a griddle pan too that sits on the burners. It's the flat type but I've wondered if I should also purchase one with the ribs. Would like to know from anyone with experience which one you prefer using. I would imagine any type of meat would be best using the ribbed type.
The flat is nice for long pieces of bacon. Lays nice and flat without any curling up.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

At home, I routinely use my Lodge Pro Griddle, that has a flat side and a ribbed side. Different uses precludes me from "preferring" one over the other.

Flat side: pancakes, French toast, grilled cheese sandwiches, etc.

Ribbed side: steaks, burgers, chops, fish, veggies (e.g., zucchini, broccoli, etc.), etc.


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought a BigGriddle over the holidays. It is very nice, a large cooking area, room for bacon, eggs, sausage, and then do some pancakes. I used some coupons and got it for less then $30. Also better temperature control than guessing at a pan on the stove, and it tilts to drain away the fat.


----------

